# Would it be okay to leave my hedgehog for two nights?



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

My light is on a timer and my heat is controlled by a thermometer.

So far I've only left her for a night and taken her with me if it was any longer. I am a teacher and as summer approaches, I will be leaving for the occasional weekend. 

Could she handle two nights alone, or would it be best if I take her with me/find a pet sitter.

Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would suggest taking her or finding a petsitter who can check in on her at least once during the day. IMO, there's too many things that could happen to risk leaving alone longer than overnight - water spilled, heater/light malfunction, overheating with really hot weather, injuries, etc. I know I'm paranoid, but oh well. :lol: I've always followed the "better safe than sorry" thing with pets because I know how much I'd beat myself up if anything did happen!


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

I agree with "better safe than sorry." I just wasn't sure. Definitely makes planning for the weekend a bit more tricky, but I wouldn't want anything to happen to her!


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Someone to check on her would probably be fine.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I would never leave my hedgehog for more than 24 hours without someone checking on them. So many things can happen in a short period of time.


----------

